# Cruise Control Diagram for b13



## pepe_moro (Sep 14, 2006)

Iill like to know if any body got the cruise control wiring diagram for the nisssan sentra 92 b13 2 doors or know if there is a link to download it.
Thanks


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

This would NORMALLY be in the back of the FSM...


----------



## pepe_moro (Sep 14, 2006)

well i've downloaded the FSM (both files, vol 1 and vol 2) for the b13 but it's doesn't show any information abouth the cruise control or automatic Speed control device. Any idea where can i find a diagram??


----------



## ConKBot of Doom (Jul 24, 2006)

PhatG20 - Downloads the fsm for the 94 sentra should be good for all the B13's

You're looking for stuff relating to the ASCD (Automatic Speed Control Device) the diagrams for it start on page EL70


----------

